# jrhaymond's 2020 Lawn Journal (new build)



## jrhaymond (May 15, 2020)

We closed on our house March 31st. Here is a dropping space for my lawn escapades. Should be a fun journey, over a month in and we have busted irrigation (from landscapers grading) and a hack seed job. Let's begin!

8000sqft - Front: sod from builder (mostly kbg, prg and fescue) Back and sides: from seed (unknown).

Goals: 
Push the front sod
Get something to grow in the back and survive summer
Overseed KBG in the fall
Soil! Soil! Soil! It's straight clay right now with a ton of rocks and debris from the build. I am hoping to amend this over the summer to help out with the fall overseed.

April 2: What I started with




April 22 builder filled and leveled major settling near driveway
Before:



After:





May 12: Most recent mow







May 17: Back seed: I don't have any pics of what it started as



Next post will be applications.


----------



## jrhaymond (May 15, 2020)

Applications so far:

April 2 - Prodiamine in front with .18lbs N (I have no idea what the sod brought with it from the farm)
April 3 - Green county Bio-stimulant pack 3oz/1000
April 9 - landscapers graded and seeded back 
April 11 - .15 lbs N on back
May 3 - Bio-stimulant pack 3oz/1000 and .25lbs N (front only)
May 15 - Noticed potential Leafspot/melting out so applied Azoxystrobin 
May 16 - ~.9 lbs N on back

Will be getting second round of split app PreM on asap if the weather cooperates


----------



## jrhaymond (May 15, 2020)

Finally fixed the irrigation today. Unfortunately they had to walk all over the back yard mud pit as I am calling it.

Total damage:
- Nicked pipe at the main shut off valve
- Raised heads
- Nicked pipe on north side oh house 
- 3 broken heads (apparently the landscapers ran the bobcat over several heads and broke the pipe connections and the heads)

I am hoping some of the good grass that was growing is able to recover. Planning to raking out the footprints once it dries out a little.


----------



## jrhaymond (May 15, 2020)

Most recent updates:

Trying to survive this hot summer. Still figuring out water in the front. I noticed some dry spots so I have been tweaking sprinkler patterns.

May31: .22lb N front 
Jul 7: .18 Lb N front

Pics: 
Jul 2: 


Back yard:



Just got some Q4 to try and knockdown a little bit of the weed pressure in the back. Planing on overseedIng mid August. Just need to lock down irrigation by then.


----------

